# Sargent Sharks 6-20-15



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Got to Sargent Friday night to fish the S.T.A.R.T Tournament Saturday. Stopped by the Gecko to sign up and somehow ended up staying there till after midnight, needless to say, I didn't get a early start Saturday morning. Finally got to the beach around 9:30. I was expecting the beach to be destroyed from TS Bill, but to my surprise it looked better than it had in years. I ran west down the beach and got set up to catch some redfish. Set out 5 rods with cut mullet and crab in the first gut and waited for the action to begin, and waited,and waited, and waited. In two hours all we caught was 1 hard head. I was getting ready to move to a different spot when all of a sudden one of my 4/0s started screaming. As soon as I got the rod out of the holder the line went slack. When I reeled it in I found my hook was gone and my mono leader was shredded, SHARK. I was only planing to fish for reds, so I didn't bring and shark rods, steel leaders, or my kayak, because with all the fresh water sharks were the last thing I expected. I managed to find some 120# steel leader material and crimps under my back seat, but as I was making up leaders I got cut off 3 more times. The first rod I got back out with the new leader produced a small blacktip, than another, than it just went dead, so I decided to make a move back to the east. Got set up in the new spot around 2. Casted 4 rods into the first gut with cut mullet, and after a hour we hadn't got a bite. The tide had been falling all day so I decided to take a couple lines out past the second bar. Just so everyone understands, the first bar was about 10' from the beach because of the low tide, so I was actually wading through the 2nd gut so I could stand on the 2nd bar to cast into the 3rd gut, which is between the 2nd and 3rd bars. I cant really call it wading, it was swimming, because 50' off the beach the water was over my head. Within 20 minutes we got a small bull shark on the rod in the 3rd gut. I swam two more rods out and got another small bull and a break off, tail whipped my main line. It's amazing how even a small shark can draw a crowd, we had people all around us wanting to take pictures and touch a live shark. We lost several due to breaks off, one broke hook, and some that just came off, but we still had a lot of action. There were some people next to us that had two small boys that were amazed by the sharks and wanted to catch one, so when the next rod went off I hollered for them to come reel in their shark. I showed them how to keep the rod tip up and turned them loose. After a 10 minute battle with "JAWS", and a little help from their mom they landed their trophy. I don't think I've ever seen two kids as happy in all my life, that one shark made the whole day worth while. We released everything, but unfortunately I left my tags at home with the rest of my shark gear, so none of them swam away with a souvenir.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

You can see how deep the water was.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The best part of my day.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

I have to say
you do a very good job making people happy.
it will come back to you.



nice report.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Dude, that's awesome you let those kids reel in that shark. They are gonna be telling that story for a while. You a class act Sharkchum! Green to ha.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah....she would have been the best part of my day too.....by far!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice chum... good lookin' sharks !!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> It's amazing how even a small shark can draw a crowd, we had people all around us wanting to take pictures and touch a live shark.


Great report and pictures. I agree with this 100% as once a vendor paid for a guided trip in East Bay. He was from New Jersey and had never fished in his life, not even fresh water. First cast, boom! He gets a 25 inch trout. He did not seem that excited. Later when he caught a little 30 inch shark, he wanted us to take pictures with his phone etc. etc. He was jazzed!


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice Report! Tight lines!:texasflag


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL, the pic where all you see is your head. Good stuff thanks for sharing!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good beach report!


You never know unless you go


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

That would make my day too! twice!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catches! It's good that the beach is not as beat up as you expected.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I tried again Sunday for a couple hours, but the rip current was bad and my lines kept getting full of trash so I gave it up. Here's a few more pics.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice bud.


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

Looks like a good time. We made our first trip there Sunday. Didn't catch anything but the wife and daughter had fun. Water looked like chocolate milk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

You know your just like a drug dealer.You got those kids hooked on fishing,especially shark fishing.They'll remember that day until they die.Good job man.My hats off to you!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great report. That was probably the most exciting thing those two kids have ever done. They will retell that story the rest of their lives. Good for you for doing that.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Great job, John! As others have said, you created lifelong memories and "braggin rights" for those boys!

Hope to see ya soon,
Tom


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Shark week!! Good work as always bro!!!


----------

